# Can't make up my mind!!!



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

So my wife gave me free reign to pick a new toy...Thus begins my problem...

I can't decide between either a new Harley Davidson Dyna Wide Glide or a new CanAm Outlander 800 X Mr

She doesn't give me these type of chances often I just can't decide which way to go


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you already own a motorcycle or a quad? Me personally I would shoot for the HD. Or ask her if you go used can you get both if it equals what a new one would cost..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I still have my Brute and will not get rid of "Bessy"...If I go with the CanAm then "Bessy" just gets a new garage roommate...I am leaning more towards the HD but I do really like that CanAm


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That is a hard choice, and since I already have a nice quad I'd be leaning toward the motorcycle..... ONLY thing that would make me think twice is that two of my cousins just got in a REALLY BAD crash about 3 weeks ago on theirs...one was Matt's pumped up GSXR 650 and the other John's Hyabusa....wreck wasn't thier fault, a lady pulled out in front of them in a car, the busa was laid down and crashed into the gsxr so hard that it sent Matt flying in the air, he hit the ground and cracked his helmet and it then proceeded to fly off of his head and he landed in the ditch. The gsxr was shoved about 6 feet deep up a big colvert and a wrecker had to winch it out of it. They weren't speeding or drinking, and John even had his wife Donna on with him. Matt got away with really bad road rash on his hands, back, and arms. Donna on her hands, arms and belly, and John got a fractured arm and road rash on hands, arms, back, and stomache. None of them can feed themselves or anything that requires the use of their hands right now but otherwise all ok. The lady's insurance is paying big money, and also John's insurance paid for matts bike since he hit him.

I still like the idea of a motorcycle, but this was just a wakeup call to how quick something can happen and it not even be the rider's fault. At the same time, the can-am would ensure that I could have two quads to alternate back and forth from if one broke.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Me personally, I'm done with street bikes. I've owned several. For me it wasn't relaxing and fun. I always had to be on "high alert" watching out for other drivers. The last bike I had sat in the garage more than I rode it. I'd get a SxS.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah it is a fact that anything can and will happen FAST...I used to ride motorcycles all the time until I hit a 80 pound dog doing about 60 mph about 9 years ago...As far as two quads I kinda like the idea of having a back up as well


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Can am!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i 2nd the SXS vote... thats what i would do anyway.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Two kinds of people own motorcycles, those that have wrecked them and those that are going to wreck. I would venture a guess that most of the motorcycle wrecks are not the fault of the rider but that does not make them any less dangerous. You can be the most responsible/safe/cautious motorcycle driver on the road and all it takes is one little old lady leaving church and pulling out in front of you and in less than a heart beat, your kids have no father. Now let that same little old lady pull out in front of you on a Can Am and it's a whole different story!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Two kinds of people own motorcycles, those that have wrecked them and those that are going to wreck. I would venture a guess that most of the motorcycle wrecks are not the fault of the rider but that does not make them any less dangerous. You can be the most responsible/safe/cautious motorcycle driver on the road and all it takes is one little old lady leaving church and pulling out in front of you and in less than a heart beat, your kids have no father. Now let that same little old lady pull out in front of you on a Can Am and it's a whole different story!


I understand what you are saying, but you don't have to worry about that little ok'd lady pulling out in front of you on a quad and if she did you would have big problems.
I would get the can am I have been in the same position as filthy's friends and it is a lot of pain not to mention the time off.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I agree with ya Bruin that's why I haven't rode for the last 9 years, just thinkin' bout getting back into it...And as far as the SxS, I just really don't want one...I have a lot of people telling me to get a SxS, they just aren't for me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah motorcyles are a blast but in this world i dont think i can bring myself to get one even though i am constantly looking at vrods and such....im a die hard mudder and love being in the outdoors and woods with my buddies drinking a couple cold ones and finding how deep or masty certain places are that havent been messed with....to me it is just a way to get out of the real world.....motorcyle is keeping you in just that...everyone is different but for me i would rather have another bessy lol only this time yours will be yellow prolly


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

black with some yellow to be exact LOL


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah motorcyles are a blast but in this world i dont think i can bring myself to get one even though i am constantly looking at vrods and such....im a die hard mudder and love being in the outdoors and woods with my buddies drinking a couple cold ones and finding how deep or masty certain places are that havent been messed with....to me it is just a way to get out of the real world.....motorcyle is keeping you in just that...everyone is different but for me i would rather have another bessy lol only this time yours will be yellow prolly


Well said, nothing better than getting away from the city and heading to the woods with some buddies and bikes!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Boo to the CanAm, i've seen my share of carnage. Harley very possible yes. BUT I would look into the RZR XP over all of those. They are quite the experience. The commander 1000 is cool too.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i will not campain for either as i was forced to go on disability in 04 because of uninsured motorist hit me from behind on my h/d 21, days icu,broken leg, crushed ribs 7left,an 4on right side. i tried to get back on the street, but nerve problems in lower back would not allow me to hold the big h/d up at a light, went to a sportster i can handle it, but i guess i am just scared now. as for the can of ham my son got new xmr 3 months ago first ride had electrical problems (air suspensionan display )it would still run. in shop for 6wks, no fix. removed it from there to another dealerto look at ,an broke both rear gorrilla axles before he put it on the trailer, has been able to put 11hrs on it since new ,an its still in the shop


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking to get an Honda XR650L dualsport.
Time to get back on 2 wheels.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

rmax said:


> i will not campain for either as i was forced to go on disability in 04 because of uninsured motorist hit me from behind on my h/d 21, days icu,broken leg, crushed ribs 7left,an 4on right side. i tried to get back on the street, but nerve problems in lower back would not allow me to hold the big h/d up at a light, went to a sportster i can handle it, but i guess i am just scared now. as for the can of ham my son got new xmr 3 months ago first ride had electrical problems (air suspensionan display )it would still run. in shop for 6wks, no fix. removed it from there to another dealerto look at ,an broke both rear gorrilla axles before he put it on the trailer, has been able to put 11hrs on it since new ,an its still in the shop


 
Wow, thanks for the info...I went to the local dealer to look around and they are building the base 800 outties and the 800 max outties with what they are calling the Xmr package which is everything except for the air suspension...I have thought about going with the 2-up Outty Max with this package put on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ That's what I would want. The snork & radiator racked & tires/wheels... minus the suspension stuff.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I think that is what I am gonna do...I like the passenger seat on the Max and they include the cover/toolbox storage to replace the passenger seat if you want to take it off while riding solo...Just gotta decide on color now, either all red or black with the yellow side panels...I think I like the black and yellow


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Outlander Max for the win!!! I like the idea of the factory installed parts. that way they can't say you voided your warranty. Then you could take the Max when she wants to go, and ole Bessy when you're riding solo. I've heard the Max's ride good too. Post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> I think that is what I am gonna do...I like the passenger seat on the Max and they include the cover/toolbox storage to replace the passenger seat if you want to take it off while riding solo...Just gotta decide on color now, either all red or black with the yellow side panels...I think I like the black and yellow


When and if you get it show us some pics!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh don't worry I will...As anybody that has been on this site for any length of time can tell you, "I don't mind putting up pics of my toys"...I have flooded this place with pics of my Brute lol


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Get the atv, screw getting killed on a bike on the blacktop.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i would go for the new atv also...motorcycles suck...can get killed or hurt way too easy, and not be any fault of your own


----------

